# Inside the volcano...



## Rhizanthella (Aug 15, 2014)

I'm thinking about using the secondary shield of a composite volcano as the home and work place for the leader of the Fire Domain in my novel, but I'm not entirely sure how to describe the inside of a 'living' volcano's secondary cone. If anyone has information on what it is like inside the volcano, I would be quite appreciative. I'm imagining either cave-like or covered in ice, but I haven't a clue really. I will be checking back tomorrow, hopefully, fingers crossed for some help.
Please and thank you!


----------

